# New and Old HoosierTex Raceway



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

Series 1


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks all for help with pictures


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Now thats a slot track-wow!!! Nice job.The mancave looks sweet too!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Dude!!! That's a awesome track and room!!


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

now looking for racers in houston conroe texas area


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeeowzaa! Nice setup all around.:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Amazing. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

153 foot


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Man I wish I lived close by. That is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Now that there is something special!! Very beautiful raceway! Love the big radius curve with the gentle banking. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

